# TTS or 2.0 TFSI S Line??



## Bunning88 (Aug 26, 2016)

I originally had a Mk2 2.0 TFSI Quattro S Line which I absolutely loved, however long story short made the very poor decision of trading it in with a dealer ( got ripped off too ) because need a quick sale , break up , house other financial stuff :-(. Since Feb I have been driving around in a mighty Corsa 1.2 SE, I know head turner 

I'm now back on track and will be shortly looking to buy the MK3 TT ( family and friends are urging me to go something different, 4 series , C/E class, they don't understand ), however was wondering your opinions on the two models. TTS vs 2.0 TFSI Quattro S Line, I loved my last one so was considering just getting the upgrade but something tells me that the TTS will be a lot more fun, and may regret my decision. Basically just want you guys to justify the extra cost of the TTS so I don't feel super guilty hehe. ( I do apologise if there is already something on the furums relating to this but couldn't find it whilst searching)

Additional extra I was consider would be :-
Tech pack - must have for sat Nav
Keyless entry
Red painter calliper's

If there anything else you guys would consider with the options??

Thanks in advance guys

Ste


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I went through this decision when I placed the order for my TT.

I initially looked at a 2.0TFSI Quattro and I specced it up how I wanted it and soon realised that the cost of a similarly specced TTS was not a great deal more as it has more standard kit over 2.0TFSI. After taking the higher residuals into effect for the TTS the per month cost was quite close.

This is my first decent new car and I am sure I would have been over the moon with the 2.0TFSI Quattro but I hope for the little extra outlay for the TTS it will be more than worth it.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Both nice cars.

The fact you are asking indicates you are trying to justify the TTS as costs more.

If you want / need it and can afford it, buy it.

All depends on your priorities. I bought a new mk2 sport as that suited me, could have bought any car I wanted (up to about £100k, without any probs from SWMBO) but that suited me at the time. I know some on here look down on lessor models, but buy what you want and can afford.

Some people like certain cars as status symbols (or for willy waving) to me it's just a car, okay it's nice to have one that looks reasonably good and goes okay, but end of the day it's a car to get from a-b.

Doubt anyone on here would say otherwise.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

As someone who went in to buy a TTS, test drove a TTS, bought a TTS I can't give much by way of comparative notes but it sort of answers your question.

If you want the TTS, buy it. 
If you _just_ want a TT you may be better off with the S-line. It's not slow, doesn't look much different and can be equally specced.

Just ask yourself the question - Do I want a TT (in which case get the S-line) or do I want the TTS?
If your answer is the latter stop trying to compare the two and just buy what you want.


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

Gulliver said:


> I went through this decision when I placed the order for my TT.
> 
> I initially looked at a 2.0TFSI Quattro and I specced it up how I wanted it and soon realised that the cost of a similarly specced TTS was not a great deal more as it has more standard kit over 2.0TFSI. After taking the higher residuals into effect for the TTS the per month cost was quite close.


Exactly this.

Also, keyless entry is a bit of a novelty for £350(?). The standard TTS key functions the same inside the car, the only difference AFAIK is push button lock/unlock and matt finish vs gloss on the key itself.


----------



## Bunning88 (Aug 26, 2016)

Yeah I think you guys are right, I really have my heart set on the TTS so ill go for that.

Going to go for Daytona grey

And I think I may give the keyless entry a miss, what other options would you go for? if any?


----------



## basher (Sep 9, 2015)

Bunning88 said:


> Yeah I think you guys are right, I really have my heart set on the TTS so ill go for that.
> 
> Going to go for Daytona grey
> 
> And I think I may give the keyless entry a miss, what other options would you go for? if any?


You won't regret it. 

I test drove manual TT S-line and s-tronic TTS. 
TTS won hands down.

I have daytona with red callipers. 
I had keyless on my old A1 and it never worked proeprly, so waste of money IMHO.

Get super sports seats, B&O sound system and matrix headlights.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Having never driven the 230PS engine, I can't give any real world comparisons, but I think the stats point to something interesting. Despite the 80PS difference between the two engines, there is nearly no difference in torque, so to extract the extra performance from the TTS I think you would need to drive the car hard. If cash is not a limiting factor in your decision, I'd still buy the TTS though, otherwise you may be left wishing you had.

I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss keyless entry. It's my favourite option and I use it every time I get in and out of the car! Works perfectly every time. Comfort/Sound pack and Tech pack essential for me. Privacy glass would look good with Daytona, but easy and cheaper to get done yourself after delivery.


----------



## Xiano (Mar 18, 2016)

R_TTS said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to dismiss keyless entry. It's my favourite option and I use it every time I get in and out of the car!


I also have keyless entry and I love it! However mine was included as part of the Austrian Tech Pack. If it was an extra £350 option (does it really cost that much to spec it?!) then I doubt I'd have gone for it.

Apart from that (and all the extras that come with the tech pack), and cruise which is standard now anyway, then I'd say the B&O is my only other 'must-have'.


----------



## poobahuk (Jul 5, 2016)

Bunning88 said:


> what other options would you go for? if any?


I went for the tech pack because I felt the Virtual Cockpit wouldn't be complete without it, and the comfort pack largely to get the rear parking sensors, but also the pimped out climate controls and armrest.

In hindsight, I would have liked to have all round parking sensors, but I compromised to get the car from stock rather than order it.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Bunning88 said:


> Yeah I think you guys are right, I really have my heart set on the TTS so ill go for that.
> 
> Going to go for Daytona grey
> 
> And I think I may give the keyless entry a miss, what other options would you go for? if any?


I have Keyless and I'd tick it again. As others have said it works really well.
I also ticked the folding mirrors which is a nice combo with keyless. Totally unnecessary bit I like the way they close up when you lock the car :roll:

If you're going S-tronic you *have *to tick the hill hold assist. For £90 this is the single most important part of my driving enjoyment. I've posted on the value of it before but it means you can halt in traffic and release the brake without creeping forward. It completely changes (and removes) one of the biggest pains of auto driving for me.

Other than that the tech pack feels essential on a car like the TTS with the VC. And comfort and sound (B&O) is desirable but I don't think I'd go as far as to say it's essential.


----------



## skdotcom (May 19, 2004)

If you're choosing Daytona Grey, I'd recommend the red seats with the extended leather. V. nice combo.

I'd say tech pack is a must.

I have red calipers and privacy glass, but they are expensive for what you get.

Cruise and arm rest are now standard? If not i'd deffo want those.

I miss not having front parking sensors and reversing camera, but the car is not that big so you can live without it.

I wont start another debate on manual rather auto. I seem to be in the minority on that so will remain silent.


----------



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I don't quite get the point of the reversing camera, particularly with the view showing in the dash binnacle. You're more likely to be covering that with your arms, hands or steering wheel spokes whilst manoeuvring. That's probably where a central screen would have been handy.


----------



## Matrix (Apr 11, 2016)

Firstly good luck with your purchase, I decided against the TTS mainly because it was a fair bit more expensive than the Quattro but also (apologies to all the TTS owners & there's probably more of them here) but I dislike the grille, twin pipes and the fact it sounds like a cow farting or Morris Minor, whichever you prefer? Plus higher insurance, VED & thirstier. Don't get me wrong there is a lot that's appealing too but I love my Quattro & wouldn't swap it for anything else.

BTW I had a Daytona A1. What an amazing colour if it is cared for properly but be warned it chips like crazy & it is impossible to carry out invisible repairs.


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Like others, really - it's mostly up to you, but things I really like:

B&O system,
Folding mirrors,
LED Matrix lights (just brilliant to watch working!)
S-tronic

I went for TTS, mainly for power increase - had been running a chipped FWD S-line Mk2 (manual) & got used to the power, but not the torque-steer / wheelsman, so wanted 4wd.

Plus got a good discount for a stock car.


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

Jonny_C said:


> LED Matrix lights (just brilliant to watch working!)


I have the LED Matrix lights and can't help wondering if they are too bright for their own good! I'm finding plenty of cars are turning their full beams up on me once I've overtaken them on a dual carriageway, even when I'm driving politely. I assume this is in protest of the brightness of my lights. Thankfully the auto dimming mirrors mean its not really a problem.

You also seem to get a lot of light reflecting back from road signs, which can be quite dazzling on an otherwise dark country road.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

I have the std LEDs and noticing they are lighting up signs too much,particularly on a dark motorway.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Think it depends on the kind of roads you normally drive on.

I probably could have got away with the S-line, really, theres not that much chance to floor my TTS where I live :lol:

I don't know how much noticeable performance difference there is between the two, but probably not a huge amount.

I guess I'd say, as long as the s-line isn't too noticeably slower than the TTS, and you can get a good deal on one with some decent options, then probably go for the s-line (although having said that, if you find a good deal on a TTS, that would be a good choice too... hmm!).

The TTS does come with a bunch of options, but really I think most of them aren't anywhere near essential.. probably the best thing is the super sports seats, and the speedo layout is cool, too. The thing is you still have to add the comfort & sound and tech pack to the TTS, which are the main options, and the most expensive.

For me it boiled down to an S-line with the tech/comfort packs & super sports seats, or a standard TTS, almost the same price on lease, and I wouldn't have used the nav hardly at all. But like I say I don't think I would have regretted getting an S-line.


----------



## Blackhawk47 (Nov 26, 2012)

I would honestly go for the TTS...sounds like your itching to buy one. :lol:

To be fair though, I've got a TT mk3 2.0 TFSI S-tronic with front wheel drive and for the most part it is a incredible car. Handles great, and 30-100mph comes up silly quick for a 230ps car. I also tend to have no issues putting the power down in 2nd gear and onwards. First gear can spin the wheels unless the weather conditions are perfect...I guess wide 20" wheels/tyres also help add grip. Also got the options I wanted I think this most important - don't compromise too much.

Must have options for me:
Sat nav (tech pack)
S-tronic
Comfort and sound pack (Bang & Olufsen, Armrest, digital climate control)
LED headlights (standard on the TT S-line/TTS)

I want a TTS next.


----------



## JCS_AutoID (Apr 10, 2016)

I've got the 2.0 TFSI Quattro.

Brilliant, brilliant car. For 230ps, it's stupid fast. The combination of the quattro, s-tronic and sound you get makes it feel very quick.

That being said the TTS, for the right price, would be the better buy. It'll keep it's value better and the options incl. make the price difference marginal (as others have said). The only 2 reasons I didn't go for one are: 1. I couldn't afford the upfront cost and 2. Insurance costs. Being 21 means insurance is through the roof for me.


----------

